# help needed



## Ron-NY (Apr 11, 2008)

Not sure what the Dutch are thinking

http://www.nationale-plantencollectie.nl/HerbariumUtrecht/index-UK.html 

They are talking about closing the national herbarium of the Netherlands. This petition needs to be signed in the hope it will make a difference.

For our newbie members, a Herbarium is a collection of dried specimens of plant material. These specimens and their descriptions are important knowledge needed for identification and taxonomy of current collected material and need to be preserved for current and future researchers.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 11, 2008)

I received an email about this, also. Thanks for posting, Ron.


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 11, 2008)

Why on earth would they want to close it?!


----------



## Heather (Apr 11, 2008)

Is there a reason they are closing it? 

I will send an all-staff email to everyone at work on Monday - we are quite involved with Kew's seedbank program so I imagine we can get quite a few signatures. 

Crazy!


----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 11, 2008)

It doesn't say on the site, at least in English.


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 12, 2008)

Done and signed!


Ramon


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 12, 2008)

I signed as person 1070...


----------



## tocarmar (Apr 12, 2008)

I signed it!

Tom


----------

